# مساعدة في إنشاء مبني للتبريد(تبريد خضار /بطاطس)



## basantkf (26 مارس 2007)

*إخواني الاعزاء *

*أرجو مساعدتي حيث انني ارغب في انشاء ثلاجة خضار ( للبطاطس) في المنصورة - حيث انني امتلك قطعة الارض .

المساحة التي اريد البناء عليها هي 4 قيراط أى حوالي 700متر صافي فما هي التكلفة للاجهزة (اجهزة التبريد ) والعازل المستخدم وماهي الشركات التي اشتري منها .

وأريد ايضاً من الاخوة المهندسين لو تكرموا حساب تكلفة المباني والاجهزة من البداية حتي تعمل 

علماً انني كنت اعمل خارج مصر منذ 9 سنوات وليس لدي خبرة في هذا .



وللجميع الشكر والعرفان*


----------



## المتكامل (26 مارس 2007)

اخي الكريم بائمكانك ان تحسب وسطيا ان تكلفة كل متر مربع بدون البناء 22 دولار مع الاجور


----------



## basantkf (27 مارس 2007)

*شكراً لسرعة الرد الاخ المتكامل


ولكن كيف حددت هذه التكلفة وعلي اي اساس حددت ذلك ارجو المساعدة في ذلك منك ومن الاعضاء ذوي الخبرة*:5:


----------



## basantkf (27 مارس 2007)

*أرجو من ذوى الخبرة في هذا المجال المساعدة في اتمام هذا العمل وللجميع الشكر*


----------



## المتكامل (27 مارس 2007)

يا صديقي حددت التكلفة بمعرفتي لانني كنت انفذ غرف تبريد ومستودعات بسوريا وحاولت ان اقرب الرقم لاقرب رقم بالنسبه للدولار لان التكلفه تتشابه بيننا


----------



## basantkf (27 مارس 2007)

*مشكور اخي المتكامل *


----------



## basantkf (28 مارس 2007)

هل من مساعد يا مهندسين


----------



## basantkf (28 مارس 2007)

*هناك 45 زيارة للموضوع ولم يساعد الا أخ واحد ....... ؟ معقـــــــــول *


----------



## ربيع حسن غبن (2 أبريل 2007)

*م. ربيع*

سيكلفك المشروع 24000 الى 28000 دولار مع كامل التراخيص والاجهزة المناسبة
اما الشرك الاكثر مناسبات هم copeland danfoos


----------



## basantkf (7 أبريل 2007)

*أخي العزيز / ربيع 


اعتقد ان البناء فقط يتطلب هذا المبلغ بدون اجهزة التبريد*


----------



## hamaj_1968 (7 أبريل 2007)

لا اعرف اي شيء عن هذا الموضوع ولذا لماذا اشارك


----------



## هيام سعيد (7 أبريل 2007)

للاسف الشديد الاخ المتكامل يريد المشاركة بدون اي معلومات و كان السائل يساله عن صندوقة بطاطا يريد شرائها نرجوا ان تكون المشاركات فعالة و ليست لتسلية ا هواة المراسلة 
الاخ السائل يمكنك متابعة الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد لانه سوف يقدم معلومات قيمه عن وحدات الخزن بكل جوانبها و منها مادة البطاطا درجة الحرارة المطلوبه للتخزين عمر التخزين حساب الحمل الحراري لغرفة 10× 6× 4.5 مواد العزل انواع الاجهزة و كل ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع و ستجده بمنتدى المهندسة هيام عن طريق هشام جربوع و شكرا


----------



## basantkf (8 أبريل 2007)

*من اين احصل علي هذا *

*مادة البطاطا درجة الحرارة المطلوبه للتخزين عمر التخزين حساب الحمل الحراري لغرفة 10× 6× 4.5 مواد العزل انواع الاجهزة و كل ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع و ستجده بمنتدى المهندسة هيام عن طريق هشام جربوع و شكرا*

*ارجو التوضيح او وجود رابط للمهندسة / هيام او الاخ / هشام

ولك الشكر,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## basantkf (9 أبريل 2007)

هل هناك من يساعد يامهندسين الخير


----------



## basantkf (9 أبريل 2007)

*والله العظيم انتو ولاد حلال لما الواحد مستني مساعدة ومافيش حد يمد ايدة 

يبئة ايه الفائدة من ذلك *


----------



## Tolerant (22 فبراير 2009)

أنا أعرف مهندس و بالفعل قام بعمل ثلاجة تبريد و تجميد لى . من كفر الشيخ و لكن ممكن يعملهالك هبعتلك رقمه على الinbox الخاص بك .


----------



## سبحان الملك (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد الرد فى مثل هذا الموضوع


----------



## حسن محمد درويش (17 مايو 2009)

*الأخ الفاضل / *

*مع أمنياتي بالتوفيق*



*التبريد و التجميد (2 )​*


*2 - جمع المعلومات عن الحيز المراد تنفيذه:-*

*- يتم الأتفاق مع العميل علي :-*
*· نوع المنتج *
*· كمية المنتج المستهدف .*
*· الرؤية المستقبلية ( هل ينوي زيادة المساحة )*
*- المعاينة :-*
*· في حالة أن المبني مقام بالفعل يتم تحديد المكان المفترض من العميل ومدي صلاحيتة للعمل ففي كثير من الأحيان يكون أختيار العميل و فقا لرؤيتة التي يحددها عادة التوفير للمساحة أو أختيار مكان لغير مناسب لتركيب الوحدات .*
*· في حالة أن الأرض خالية من أي مباني يجري التقسيم للمكان الي عنابر في حالة تنوع العنابر من حيث درجات التخزين المطلوبة ( من غير المعقول أن يتم أستخدام أرض خالية لعمل غرفة واحدة صغيرة نظرا لعدم جدوتها الأقتصادية عل الأقل في مصر ) . *
*بعد ذلك يتم القياس للمساحه المستهدفه قياسا فعليا دقيقا و يتم رسم أفقي للمكان مع الأشارة الي أتجاة الشمال مع أفتراض مكان الأبواب ( يسهل عملية التخزين ) .*
** قياس درجتي الحرارة الجافه و الرطبة الخارجية .*
*· في حالة أن المبني مقام يتم قياس نفس الدرجات داخل المبني .*
*· في حالة المبني المقام يتم تحديد نوع العزل الحراري ( بأستخدام الواح الأستيربور – أستخدام البانوهات سابقة التجهيز ) .*
*· في الحلة الثانية يتم الأتفاق مع مهنس مدني علي التنفيذ مع وضع القيود المطلوبه لأعمال التبريد .*
*يتم مليء الجدول التالي و الأحتفاظ به كمستند من مستندات العملية نظرا لأهميتة في حساب الأحمال و كذا التعاقد .*

*أسم القائم بالمعاينة ------------------------ التاريخ ------------------*
*أسم المشــــــــروع ------------------------ المــالك ------------------*
*عنوان المشـــروع ------------------- المدينة -------- البلد ----------*


*درجات الحراره الخارجية ( التصميم ) *
** الجافه --------- ف .*
** الرطبة --------- ف.*
*درجات الحراره الداخلية ( التصميم ) في حالة المبني القائم . *
** الجافه --------- ف .*
** الرطبة --------- ف.*
*درجات الحراره الداخلية ( التصميم ) للحيز المبرد . *
** الجافه --------- ف .*
** نسبة الرطوبة ------- %. *
*الدرجات الخاصه بالحيز المبرد يتم تحديدها علي أساس المنتج ومن جداوال سيتم وضعها عند القيام بحساب الحمل الحراري .*
*الأبعـــــــاد .*
*مساحة الحائط الشمالي ------------- قدم 2 *
*مساحة الحائط الشرقي ------------- قدم 2 *
*مساحة الحائط الغربي ------------- قدم 2 *
*مساحة الحائط الجنوبي ------------- قدم 2 *
*مساحة الأرضية ------------- قدم 2 *
*مساحة السقف ------------- قدم 2 *
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *
*المنتــــــــج :- *
*نوع المنتج -------------*
*كمية التخزين اليومي -------- باوند .*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*التيار الكهربي بالموقع .*





*التبريد و التجميد (3 )​*


*حساب الحمل الحراري :-*

*حساب الأحمال الحرارية لأعمال التبريد و التجميد تتطلب الدقة و التالي بيانه كيفية الحساب وفقا لما سبق سردة سابقا في التبريد و التجميد ( 2 ) و التالي من طريقة حساب أو قيم منقول من ( dunham- bush refrigeration engineering manual ) و أيضا من خبرة التنفيذ وهي و الحمد لله معقوله *
*في البداية نلفت النظر ان الوحدات كلها وحدات أنجليزية وكذلك يتم عمل جدول في الختام لتسهيل الأستخدام .*
*اولا حساب الحمل الحراري خلال الحوائط ( wall heat gain ) :-*

*المعلومات المطلوبة 1- مساحة الأسطح ( كل حائط – السقف – الأرضية )*

*1- من الحائط الشمالي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة *
*2- من الحائط الشرقي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة *
*3- من الحائط الجنوبي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة *
*4- من الحائط الغربي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة *
*5- من الحائط السقف = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة *
*6- من الحائط الجنوبي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة*
** معامل النفاذية الحرارية *
*يتوقف المعامل علي فرق درجات الحرارة بين خارج الحائط وبين الحيز المبرد ويتوقف أيضا علي نوع العازل الحراري المستخدم و سمك العازل الحراري وكثافتة *
*· مرفق جدول يحدد المعامل *
*بجمع القيم الناتجة من ( 1 الي 6 ) يكون الناتج = -------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة --------- ( 1 )*
*ثانيا حساب الحمل الحراري من المنتج ( product load ) :-*

*المعلومات المطلوبة 1 – نوع المنج *
*2 – نوع العملية ( تبريد – تجميد ) .*
*3 – كمية التحميل اليومي .*
** الحمل الحراري للمنتج فوق درجة التجميد = *
*كمية التحميل اليومي ( باوند / 24 ساعة ) * فرق درجات الحرارة ( درجة دخول المنتج – درجة التخزين ) * الحراره النوعية للمنتج فوق درجة التجميد = ---------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ----------- (2-1)*
** الحمل الحراري للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد ( المحسوسه ) = *
*كمية التحميل اليومي ( باوند / 24 ساعة ) * فرق درجات الحرارة ( درجة دخول المنتج – درجة التخزين ) * الحراره النوعية للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد = ---------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ----------- (2-2-1)*
** الحمل الحراري للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد ( الكامنة ) = *
*كمية التحميل اليومي ( باوند / 24 ساعة ) * الحراره الكامنة ( و.ح.ب / باوند ) = ------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ----------- (2-2-2)*
** قيم الحراره النوعية للمنتج فوق درجة التجميد ، الحراره النوعية للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد ، الحراره الكامنة يتم تنفيذ الجدول الخاص بها .*
*الحمل الحراري للتنفس للمنتج *
*الكمية الكاملة للمنتج بالمخزن * معامل التنفس للمنتج ( و.ح.ب / باوند/ 24 ساعة ) = ------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ------------ ( 2-1-1 )*
*ثالثا الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء ( infiltration – air chang load):-*
*فقط يستخدم للمخازن الكبيرة فقط *

*الحمل الحراري = الحجم الكلي للمخزن قدم3 * عدد مرات التغير / 24 ساعة * قيمة معامل تغير الهواء و.ح.ب / قدم3 = ----------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ***
*رابعا الأحمال الأخري ( miscellaneous loads ) :-*

*الأضاءة *
*مسطح الأرضية -- قدم2 * قيمة توزيع الأضاءة وات / قدم2 * 3.41 و.ح.ب/ وات * مدة أستخدام الأضاءة --- ساعة/ 24 ساعة = ------------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة*
*المواتير *
*معامل القيمة المساوية للمواتير الكهربية -- و.ح.ب / hp / ساعة * ---- hp الخاص بالماتور * ---- عدد ساعات العمل / 24 ساعة = ------------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة*
*العمال *
*عدد العمال ---- * معامل العطاء الحراري للأنسان --- و.ح.ب / ساعة * عدد ساعات تواجد العمال ---- ساعة / 24 ساعة = ------------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة *

*الأجمالي *
*في حالة التبريد يكون أجمالي مجموع *
*حمل احوائط + حمل المنتج ( الحرارة المحسوسة فقط ) + الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء ( مخازن كبيرة + مجموع الأحمال الأخري ) = -------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة*
*في حالة التجميد يكون أجمالي مجموع *
*حمل احوائط + حمل المنتج ( الحرارة المحسوسة فقط ) +حمل المنتج ( الحرارة الكامنة ) الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء ( مخازن كبيرة + مجموع الأحمال الأخري ) = -------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة*
*الحمل الحراري الآمن = 1.1 من الحمل الأجمالي السابق --- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة *
*** التقدير لعمل الوحدة من 16 الي 18 ساعة .*
*تقدير قدرة الوحدات المطلوبة = الحمل الآمن و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة / عدد ساعات عمل الوحدة – (16 – 18 ساعة )/ 24 ساعة = ------ و.ح.ب / ساعة . *


----------



## eng abdulrhman (17 مايو 2009)

التكلفة تعتمد على نوع الثلاجات


----------



## حنان الكور (19 مايو 2009)

اذا سمحت اريد معرفه مدة تخزين البندوره والملفوف والعنب والقرنبيط (الزهره) داخل غرف التبريد وتحت ايه درجه حراره ممكن حفظها؟


----------



## حنان الكور (27 مايو 2009)

لماذا لم اجد ايه اجابه عن السؤال الذي طرحته على حضراتكم منذ عشره ايام تقريباً
الرجاء منحي جواب لسؤالي ضروري جداً
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبا المنذر (19 يوليو 2009)

انا انفذ مثل تلك المشاريع تسليم مفتاح


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (15 يناير 2010)

ممكن نعرف ايه المعدات و المواتير الموجودة في ثلاجة بطاطس ؟ 
بصورة عامة مش بالتفصيل يعني مجرد سرد ليها


----------



## waleed almasry (15 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز من خلال خبرتي الطويلة في مجال التبريد استطيع ان اقل لك اذا ارت ان تنشأ ثلاجة نموذجية بمواصفات عالية ضع في حسبانك ان تكلفة المتر المربع 2250.000 جنية تقريبا اما اذا ارت عمل شيء عادي التكلفة تقريبا 1900.000 جنية هذا السعر لا يتضمن الاعمال المدنية يعني التكلفة الاجمالية للمشروع 1.575.000.000 متنبهرش بالرقم ربنا يوفقك


----------



## waleed almasry (15 يناير 2010)

*التكلفة الحقيقية للمشروع*

*اخي العزيز من خلال خبرتي الطويلة في مجال التبريد استطيع ان اقل لك اذا ارت ان تنشأ ثلاجة نموذجية بمواصفات عالية ضع في حسبانك ان تكلفة المتر المربع 2250.000 جنية تقريبا اما اذا ارت عمل شيء عادي التكلفة تقريبا 1900.000 جنية هذا السعر لا يتضمن الاعمال المدنية يعني التكلفة الاجمالية للمشروع 1.575.000.000 متنبهرش بالرقم ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## waleed almasry (15 يناير 2010)

دة مشروع كبير مش صغير وارباحة كبيرة وخصوصا في البلاد الزراعية المنتجة للبطاطس والموز الخضار المجمد


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (16 يناير 2010)

waleed almasry قال:


> *اخي العزيز من خلال خبرتي الطويلة في مجال التبريد استطيع ان اقل لك اذا ارت ان تنشأ ثلاجة نموذجية بمواصفات عالية ضع في حسبانك ان تكلفة المتر المربع 2250.000 جنية تقريبا اما اذا ارت عمل شيء عادي التكلفة تقريبا 1900.000 جنية هذا السعر لا يتضمن الاعمال المدنية يعني التكلفة الاجمالية للمشروع 1.575.000.000 متنبهرش بالرقم ربنا يوفقك*​



بشمهندس وليد أنا محتاج أعرف مكونات الثلاجة ايه ؟ 
يعني المعدات : كمبريسور , حساسات حرارة , مولد كهربا احتياطي , .... ايه ؟ 

أنا مهتم بثلاجة بطاطس


----------



## جورج عدلي (16 يناير 2010)

توجد شركة اسمها رفكات بالقاهرة وهى متخصصة فاعمال توريد وتركيب غرف التبريد ةالتجميد
وهى تنفذ جميع الاعمال سواء بانلز او معدات التبريد والتجميد
توريد وتركيب
وضمانها وصيانتها فوق الممتازة
انا نفذت معاهم اكثر من 30 مشروع وكلهم مشاريع كبيرة فبعض المدن مثل قويسنا والنوبارية وشرم الشيخ والغردقة ومرسى علم والعاشر من رمضان وغيرها من المشاريع الكثيرة
لو عاوز تفاصيل اكتر انا تحت امرك


----------



## waleed almasry (16 يناير 2010)

مكونات ثلاجة 
اول : -حوائط والسقف من الواح العازل (sandwich panel ) من مادة بوليورثنpoiyurethane  سماكة10سم كثافة 40كيلو في المتر المربع 
ثانيا :-الارضية معزولة 10سم من مادة polystyrene 
ثالثا : -الارضية الطبقة العلوية اسمنتية سماكة 10سم مسلحة حديد 10مم (كل 20سم سيخ)
رابعا:- الابواب حسب طلبك اما تكون مفصلات او انزلاقية المقاس حسب احتياجك 
خامسا :- الوحدة الخارجية (condenser unit ) تتكون من ملفات مواسير نحاس وشرائح المنيوم و ضاغط نصف محكم الغلق (semi-hermetic ) ومراوح تبريد الغاز ومجمع غاز مع الاكسسورات الخاصة بالوحدة ويفضل ان تعمل بغاز تبريد 22
سادسا:- الوحدة الداخلية المبخر (evaporator unit ) مكونة من ملفات مواسير نحاس ومراوح وبلف تمدد حراري 
عملية ربط الوحدة الداخلية بالخارجية تكون مواسير نحاس ويكون خط الراجع معزول عزل جيد للحرارة 
سابعا :- تحتاج الي مولد كهربائي يكون احتياطيا عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي 
ثامنا :- المبني الخارجي للمشروع يفضل ان يكون من الحديد (0الجمالون)مغطي بالصاج المموج الابيض اللو ن معزول من الاسفل بالصوف الزجاجيومن اسفل الصوف الزجاجي شبك سلك 
تاسعا :- مصدر للكهرباء 3 فيس 380فولت اما مقدار الامبير تاتي بعد عملية اختيار الوحدات من قبل المصمم
عاشرا: يفضل لك تراعي في عملية التصميم تركيب سعة تبريد زيادة تكون 50% من سعة الغرفة الحقيقية 
احد عشر :- من الافضل تراعي في المبني انه يكون مرتفع عن الارض تقريبا 1 متر 
اخيرا اتمني مساعدتك واي استفسار في عملية التصميم انا تحت امرك


----------



## waleed almasry (16 يناير 2010)

اخي قد نسيت في شرحي لك وضع بند وجود لوحة تحكم في عملية التشغيل لوحدات التبريد


----------



## waleed almasry (16 يناير 2010)

هذا الجدول يساعدك علي حساب وضبط درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة المطلوبة داخل غرف التبريد


----------



## classic boy (19 يناير 2010)

انا خالد من مصر اقوم بعمل وتصميم غرف التبريد والتجميد انا بعمل فى هذه المهنة من الستينات وانا اقدر افيدك كتير ده رقم تليفونى 0126109242 وده الايميل [email protected]
oo.com


----------

